# General > Recommendations >  help please

## braalterr903

hi can anyone help some off my radiators are cold at bottom what do this.

----------


## little miss breezy breeks

Have you tried bleeding them?

----------


## annemarie482

they probably need bled as it sounds like trapped air, you can buy a wee gadget from homebase to do it. its easy.

----------


## andyw

Hi Sounds like you have a sludge build up in bottom that water won`t go arround , so only goes round top of radiator. Take of and pressure wash out each rad thats cold at bottom and refit

----------


## unicorn

Try bleeding them first.

----------


## Liz

Def agree that just bleeding them should fix this.  :Grin:

----------


## Dadie

Open the valves more!
You dont have enough water going round the system.
The pressure might be low too!

----------


## joe

Hi go to this site SimplifyDIY.com and enter Bleeding radiators and they tell how you how to do it step by step

----------


## Dadie

Trapped air makes them cold at the top...
Bleeding them wont help if they are cold at the bottom!

----------


## braalterr903

i have bleeders on all the ones that have cold bits

----------


## Dadie

Open the valves at the bottom fully so you get more of a flow of water round the system!
You know the little knobs with arrows on them or a big one with numbers on.

----------


## muffin

If you have air trapped a simple solution which worked on one of ours is to turn all the radiators off except one which is not getting hot, then turn that radiator up to maximum, it worked for us in a few seconds.

----------


## GENGUS

Have a look and see how old the circulating pump is ,if over 10 years replace. What kind of pipework is going into the rads?

----------


## braalterr903

have tryed all the things people have said but still no luck with the 3 radiators still got cold bit in middle off them.

----------


## braalterr903

going to replace pump will heating need to be off to do this.

----------

